# Spring Pm Outing/clean-up



## ericz (Nov 25, 2002)

Click HERE for the cleanup/outing page.

e


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

bump! Whose going? It's time to give back to a favorite fishin' river. I've always had a time doin' this. He!! ya might even learn something or catch a fish. Dave


----------

